# Live Wires



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Here are a few pics of my bottle rockets, uh, I mean bottle babies :hammer: , boinking about at warp speed. Trinity, my youngest Angora, wanted to get in on the action but just couldn't keep up with them. Nor could my camera shutter. About half of the photos came out goatless :ROFL: Aren't babies fun? :fireworks:

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

to cute!! nice pictures


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh I loved that post! I could hear them boinging!! lol GREAT pics and commentary


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Hahahha too cute! They sure are full of it!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you! I so enjoyed seeing your pretty girls so full of energy!!

Great pics....the last one is priceless, "Where'd they go?" :ROFL:


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

I think we should establish Goat Olympics. I see two that are potential gold and silver respectivly on both long and high jumps.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Maybe I should stop adding dextrose to their bottles. The idea was to make the formula more palatable but perhaps I've inadvertently concocted a goatie energy drink. Dextrose + Nurse-All = rocket fuel???? :wink: 

Deb Mc


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

GREAT pictures- I can never catch mine in mid flight like that! Too cute!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats too cute! I just love that play yard that you have!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe....now those are action shots...too cute.... :greengrin:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

LOVE the pics! Makes me anxious to have my babies (still 5 weeks to go  ).


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Gotta love goats having fun!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Adoreable  They seem to be having a great time with the spools


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My live wires were sleepy time cuddlebugs tonight.  I let them have free roam of the goat yard w/the big girls *all day* for the very first time. Hubby fed them their p.m. bottles, then they just curled up and went to sleep like lil' angels. :angel: No hootenannying tonight. :shocked:


----------

